# Is high altitude safe?



## Tortoiseboi (Nov 11, 2018)

I have a young Redfoot tortoise. I'm wondering if it would be okay to bring her into high elevation (10,000 ft) with me for a few days. Would the high elevation impact her?


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 12, 2018)

I would love to know the answer to this too! Of course at that elevation it would be too cold, eh? I would try to find someone to take care of her while I was gone up that high!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 12, 2018)

Tortoiseboi said:


> I have a young Redfoot tortoise. I'm wondering if it would be okay to bring her into high elevation (10,000 ft) with me for a few days. Would the high elevation impact her?




I think many of us are wondering what the scenario/circumstances are behind the question. Most keepers don’t travel around with their tort in tow, let alone to the top of some mountain. Lots of stress, hard to maintain an enclosure, heat, lighting, etc. id worry more about all that than the actual altitude. 

For a few days, it’s best to set things up on timers, etc. and have someone check in.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2018)

Tortoises do not enjoy travel. It is very stressful for them to be taken out of their environment. Best to leave the tortoise at home.

The altitude won't hurt anything, but the cold temps and traveling around might.


----------



## Wolfpackin (Nov 12, 2018)

High altitude affects most animals adversely.
It reduces oxygen absorption causing difficulties in breathing, dizziness and headaches, also known as altitude sickness.
It also causes changes in intestinal gasses resulting in discomfort and cramping.
This can happen at 10,000 ft, I've seen it happen at lower altitudes especially if coming from sea level.

Over time the body can compensate for the lack of pressure/oxygen by making more red blood cells.

I would not drag a tortoise up there due to this and the additional things mentioned.


----------



## westernstar (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm glad this post was in here, I thought maybe I might be the only one to have this question too! My situation is not that I'm traveling around with him frequently, but we have a house in Flagstaff we go when it gets to triple digits down in Phoenix. We moved him up here yesterday and he's hiding inside his log right now, not being himself. He gets like this when he's about to go through a growth spurt as well.. groggy and not really hungry. Great info on this forum as always!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 25, 2020)

westernstar said:


> I'm glad this post was in here, I thought maybe I might be the only one to have this question too! My situation is not that I'm traveling around with him frequently, but we have a house in Flagstaff we go when it gets to triple digits down in Phoenix. We moved him up here yesterday and he's hiding inside his log right now, not being himself. He gets like this when he's about to go through a growth spurt as well.. groggy and not really hungry. Great info on this forum as always!



Hey @westernstar ...are you named after a big truck?? As in White Western Star???
anyhow...your tort is most probably a little stressed out because he is now in a different place...make sure his temperature is correct, and leave him alone a bit and he will come around...


----------



## westernstar (Apr 25, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Hey @westernstar ...are you named after a big truck?? As in White Western Star???
> anyhow...your tort is most probably a little stressed out because he is now in a different place...make sure his temperature is correct, and leave him alone a bit and he will come around...




You are the second person that told me about the Western Star truck! Actually, I never knew about it before I chose that handle, but I'm good with being associated with a giant truck! I actually chose it for this and many other handles as I'm the only one from my family to live West of the Mississippi. I'm also into Astrology, so I just kind of combined the two. 

Thanks for the advice! I'll leave him rest for a while. I am having to make adjustments to get the tempurature up, which makes sense. At higher altitudes, ambient temperatures are naturally lower, because of the lesser amount of oxygen molecules per cubic foot. Less molecules means less molecules to hold heat so there's the natural challenge. Phoenix' altitude is about 1200 ft, while Flag is 7000 ft.. big diff! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 25, 2020)

westernstar said:


> You are the second person that told me about the Western Star truck! Actually, I never knew about it before I chose that handle, but I'm good with being associated with a giant truck! I actually chose it for this and many other handles as I'm the only one from my family to live West of the Mississippi. I'm also into Astrology, so I just kind of combined the two.
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I'll leave him rest for a while. I am having to make adjustments to get the tempurature up, which makes sense. At higher altitudes, ambient temperatures are naturally lower, because of the lesser amount of oxygen molecules per cubic foot. Less molecules means less molecules to hold heat so there's the natural challenge. Phoenix' altitude is about 1200 ft, while Flag is 7000 ft.. big diff!
> 
> Thanks again!



I drove a big trk for abt 15 years, 3 companies that I drove for had terminals in Phoenix...I am well familiar with Phoenix and Flag...oh and I am a triple Taurus...


----------

